# Zwischenkreisspannung bei 25Hz zu hoch, bei 50Hz ok



## Ide (10 Juli 2012)

Hab hier ein Nord FU SK205 5,5kW und erhalte beim Betrieb mit 25Hz  öfters die Störung das die Zwischenkreisspannung zu hoch ist. Bei 50Hz  treten keinerlei Probleme auf.
Ozilloskope (aufzeichnungen im Anhang) sagen mehr als Worte.
Drei Aufzeichnungen mit unterschiedlichen Hochlaufzeiten (0,4, 0,8 und 1 Sekunde bis 100Hz) bei 25Hz. Bei 1Sekunde siehts ja sehr gut aus. Aber wir sind auf eine sehr steile Rampe angewiesen.
Da die Rampe von 0,4Sekunden (tatsächliche 0,2sekunden) bei 50Hz funktioniert würden wir diese Einstellung auch gerne bei 25Hz (tatsächliche 0,1Sekunden) verwenden. Leider kann nicht eingestellt werden, dass die Rampen bei unterschiedlichen Frequenzen immer gleich lang ist.
Ideen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Juli 2012)

Wieviel KW hat der Motor ?
Ich denke, dass du bei dem Einen oder dem Anderen an der Leistungsgrenze angekommen bist - du brauchst mehr Drehmoment als lieferbar ist.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## tnt369 (10 Juli 2012)

die zwischenkreisspg. steigt anscheinend durch überschwingen bei erreichen der sollfrequenz. vermutlich ist die masse zu hoch und
die spannung wird in den fu zurückgespeisst.
ich würde die rampe im fu so kurz wie möglich einstellen und den sollwert von extern über eine kurve steuern. damit kann der verlauf
"oben", also kurz vor der sollwert erreicht wird, "abgerundet" werden um überschwingen zu reduzieren.


----------



## Verpolt (10 Juli 2012)

Oder einen Bremswiderstand einsetzen


----------



## Baschankun (10 Juli 2012)

Arbeitet der FU in Vektorregelung oder mit Uf-Kennlinie?
Geht hier die Zwischenkreisspannung hoch, weil der Magnetisierungsstrom hoch geht?
Wie sieht das mit dem Wirkstrom aus (generatorisch/motorisch)? Trace mit Iq und Iw?
Sind die Vektorparameter richtig eingestellt oder schwingt hier die Regelung?
Wenn die Masse hoch ist, dann müsste doch zumindest zu Beginn der Rücklauframpe die Zwischenkreisspannung ansteigen, oder?


----------



## Ide (10 Juli 2012)

Ist ein 5,5Kw Motor (4pol) und die Exzenterschneckenpumpe, die dieser  antreibt, benötigt normal nur einen 3kW Motor. Die Pumpe läuft momentan  ohne Gegendruck...hat also einen leichten Job.

Ich habe jetzt bei  Anlage A eine Hochlaufzeit und Bremszeit auf 1sek gestellt (von 0,4  Hochlauf und 2sek Bremszeit) und es ist kein Schwingen mehr zu sehen.  Die gleichen Einstellungen in Anlage A geladen und das Schwingen ist  selbst bei 1,5sekunden noch zu sehen.

Bremswiderstand lässt die Anwendung leider nicht zu.

Vektorregelung ist eingeschaltet. Wirkstrom - motorisch.
Statischer  und Dynamischer Boost auf 100% (werkseinstellung), Schlupfkompensation  auch 100% (werks), Verstärker ISD-regelung auch auf Werkseinstellung  (100%)
Des weiteren: Magnestisierungszeit 20ms, Pulsabschaltung aus


----------



## doctorVLT (11 Juli 2012)

*Einschwingen nach Sollwertänderung*

Hi,

sieht für mich genauso aus.
Bei Rampenende läuft Last/Schwungmasse kurz generatorisch weiter und speist FI über Freilaufdioden über IGBTS ein.
Am besten Rampe nicht so steil machen.
Klar ists aber auch abhängig von interner Regelung (Schlupfausgleich quasi Stromregler) usw.
Bremswiderstand wäre denke ich hier nicht so effektiv.
Hat der FU, kenne ihn nicht, einen Optimierungsparameter für ZK Spannung? ....quasi Überspannungssteuerung/OverVoltageControl?

Ansonsten hilft nur "innerhalb der physikalischen Grenzen" arbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## Ide (12 Juli 2012)

Der Fehler tritt nur beim anlaufen des Motors auf!
Habe nun die Hochlauf- und Bremszeit auf 1sek gesetzt (vorher 0,4 und 2sek) und es läuft.
Die 0,4sek und 1sek laufen beim SK500 einwandfrei. Laut Nord auch logisch, da dieser einen Elektrolytkondensator mit größerer Kapazität hat als der SK205.Der SK205 hat einen kleineren gewickelten Kondensator. Ein kleiner Bremswiderstand (der ins Gehäuse gesetzt werden kann) soll es -laut Nord- ermöglichen auch mit dem SK205 kurze Rampen fahren zu können!? Ich pack das Ding aber nicht mehr an, hab de Sch***** voll! 

Kann  mir jemand erklären warum sich die Hochlauf- und Bremszeit immer auf  die maximal Frequenz bezieht (linear zum Sollwert) und nicht auf die  aktuelle Frequenz?


----------



## MSB (12 Juli 2012)

Ide schrieb:


> Kann  mir jemand erklären warum sich die Hochlauf- und Bremszeit immer auf  die maximal Frequenz bezieht (linear zum Sollwert) und nicht auf die  aktuelle Frequenz?


Weil du sonst bei jedem einzelnen Hochlauf/Bremsvorgang eine andere  Beschleunigung hast.
Diese Zeiten beziehen sich bei allen mir bisher untergekommenen FUs auf die eingestellte "Maximalfrequenz", das ist also vollkommen richtig.

Was ich nur nicht wirklich verstehe, warum beim vermeintlich zu kleinen Kondensator beim Hochlauf die Spannung Höher wird,
das ist doch imho ein Indiz das irgend ein interner Regler des FUs irgendwie Mist macht, sprich ins Schwingen gerät.

Laut Handbuch kann man ab P310 aufwärts ja auch etlich P bzw. I Werte der div. Regler anpassen.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Baschankun (12 Juli 2012)

Ist der Effekt dann bei dem größeren Gerät auch vorhanden und wird nur durch die größere Zwischenkreiskapazität ausgebügelt?
Die Spannungsspitzen belasten dann die Kondensatoren im Dauerbetrieb.

Ist der Effekt der gleiche, wenn der Motor unter Last arbeitet?

Mit einer Optimierung der Reglerparameter sollte sich das doch deutlich verbessern lassen, oder?


----------



## Verpolt (12 Juli 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Weil du sonst bei jedem einzelnen Hochlauf/Bremsvorgang eine andere  Beschleunigung hast.
> Diese Zeiten beziehen sich bei allen mir bisher untergekommenen FUs auf die eingestellte "Maximalfrequenz", das ist also vollkommen richtig.



Ein paar Hersteller kochen da ihre eigene Suppe 

CT


> Die Beschleunigungs- und Verzögerungszeit des Motors in beide Drehrichtungen wird
> in Sekunden/100 Hz eingestellt



mitsu.


> Einstellung der Bezugsfrequenz
> für die Beschleunigungs-/
> Bremszeit
> Stellen Sie als Beschleunigungs-/
> ...



KEB



> Die Rampenzeiten beziehen sich auf 1000 min-1


----------



## Ide (12 Juli 2012)

Die Parameter P300-P328 sind nur zu gebrauchen wenn man einen geschlossenen Drehzahlregelkreis (Drehgeber, etc.) betreiben möchte.

Ich wechsel zu Mitsubishi!  Die unterschiedliche Beschleunigung is mir Wurst...  Aber das es dass das so unterschiedlich von hesrteller zu Hersteller ist, ist schon erschreckend!


----------



## doctorVLT (12 Juli 2012)

*Allgemein*

Also die FU Hersteller, die meisten beziehen Rampe auf Max. Frequenz oder Nennfrequenz des Typenschilds. Nur Lenze bezieht sich auf akt. Sollwert soweit ich weiss.
Siemens auf 50 Hz, meist. SEW auch auf feste Drehzahl/Frequenz usw.

Bei den meisten gehts darum dass die Beschleunigung der Anlage ruckfrei läuft, egal welcher Sollwert anliegt ist die Beschleunigungsrampe gleich....nur dauert es dann halt länger. Z.B bezieht sich Danfoss auf Motornennfrequenz...meist 50Hz. Also heist es wenn man 10 Sekunden Rampenzeit eingibt dass es bis 50 Hz 10 Sekunden dauert. Bei Sollwert von 25 Hz nur 5 Sekunden und bei 60 Hz eben 12 Sekunden.

Warum beim hochfahren? Einmal kann kleiner Kap. weniger Energie bei Sollwerterreichnung (kurz generatorisch) puffern. Zum anderen kann es eben auch sein dass ein Schwingen auftritt....aber hab ich ja alles schon erklärt.


----------

